# Is sleeping a lot really a sign of depression?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Or is it true that some bodies just demand more sleep?

My husband likes to tease me about the fact that I could sleep my life away and he often brings it up in front of his family. They now think I'm depressed. They're farmers who also have many jobs on the side so sleep is scarce for them so of course they think it's a joke that after 6 hours at night, I still fee like $h!t. I'm perfectly fine with 9-10 hours uninterrupted.

Now the question is, have I always been like this? Hard to say. Ever since I got laid off last year and quit going to school due to funds I've been going back and forth between temporary jobs but have had a lot of time to myself so....I sleep. Going to school since the age of 4 until 21 and working from 17 to 22 which was when I got laid off (am now 23) I wasn't able to sleep however long I wanted and anytime. 

So I can't seem to figure out if it's just now making itself known to me that I need more sleep and just haven't been allowed to in the past? Or since I got laid off last year (I really was down for a while) that I've just been on the decline since? I honestly don't know. I never did think I was depressed until he and his folks asked if I was. Now that I'm back at my mother's, with no job, nervous about boot camp...I just wanna crawl in bed and sleep. Mainly because I'm bored but I had 9 hours last night.

Maybe I just needed to vent some more...


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a pretty hesitant about the depression thing. That's the last thing I wanna be. I agree I think it's mainly boredom and I got used to that. In high school I was used to 6 hours of sleep and feeling ok but now it's nowhere near good enough.


----------



## 20yrs (Sep 18, 2009)

When I get overwhelmed or depressed, I want to take a nap. And if I have a chance, I take one.... so I would say it is highly likely but also, sometimes all you need is a good vitamin and some motivating dreams and aspirations.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

20yrs said:


> When I get overwhelmed or depressed, I want to take a nap. And if I have a chance, I take one.... so I would say it is highly likely but also, sometimes all you need is a good vitamin and some motivating dreams and aspirations.


What will the vitamins do?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

wifeofhusband said:


> Give you energy.


I definitely need that. Anyway, my days of sleeping 8+ hours will be over in a few weeks. I guess I shouldn't complain now.


----------

